# making noise after alignment



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

hi , i have a 97 240sx , i install the tein flex suspension and also JIC rear camper kit. i drove the car for about a week when the alignments are still off. then i take to a shop to alignment it . when i pick up my car and drove home. it make funny noise ( only on the rear right side ) at certain speed. i when back to check with them and they said that because the JIC damper are after market parts and it's all metal that why it make noise. Anyone have this problem before please help. or what should i change to make the noise go away.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

At a certain speed sounds like the brakes. but there is not much to make noise. My Jimmys make noise at low speeds, then tapers off. I would think the noise would come from both sides not just one, on your 240. Can you grease or oil anything...something to stop the squeaks. If it is a squeak.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

it's not a squeak noise. it make the noise like " bup bup bup " ( the kindda noise when u use a metal pole then hit on the tires. )


----------

